# A Reformed Netflix... Puritan Picks



## randog (Jun 8, 2009)

Folks,

Perhaps you have heard. There is a Christian DVD Lending Library called Puritan Picks located at Christian DVD Lending Library « Puritan Picks

My wife and I have started it and hope that yes it provides as a resource to the reformed community... but also that it serves as a means by which to reach modern evangelicals with the doctrines of grace and reformed theology.

Does anyone have any suggestions for DVDs that should be included? Take a look at what's there already.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a very neat idea Randy and when finances allow, I definitely want to try it out.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 8, 2009)

Randy,

I'm in the process of signing up. This is a wonderful idea that I want to support. I'd encourage others to do the same. BTW, your selections are great.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 8, 2009)

Very cool!

-----Added 6/8/2009 at 11:23:09 EST-----

WHAT!? Where's "The PAssion of the Christ"?!!!!






Ha, just kidding.


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 8, 2009)

Just at a glance, i saw several DVD's I've got to watch and share.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 8, 2009)

I started with Sproul's _*Hath God Said?*_


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 9, 2009)

Where's the Left Behind movies?


----------



## randog (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok... so you've noticed Left Behind is not there... neither is the Passion  That was intentional. Even though we do want to reach out to today's modern evangelical; we will not be following after their example of doctrinal ambiguity


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 9, 2009)

Great job, Randy. We will be signing up.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 9, 2009)

You are an answer to prayer! Eva and I were negotiating an amount per month that I would be allowed to buy Reformed DVD's. I have an addiction to TV. We got rid of it and then I discovered iTunes. So she and I figured that if I "have to" watch something then I might as well start a Reformed DVD library...or wait until someone started a Reformed Netflix..... 


(I just love the military precision of these guys. 

After I break the news to Eva we will be signing up. Yahoooooo!


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 9, 2009)

Could you be more detailed on the cost structure? I looked around the site and the only thing I could find was that plans begin at $4.99. Sorry if I missed something obvious.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 9, 2009)

Christian DVD Lending Library « Puritan Picks

Basic One-at-a-time - $4.99 per month paid annually
Allows you to hold 1 DVD at a time and rent a maximum of 2 DVDs per month.

Premium One-at-a-time - $9.99 monthly
Allows you to hold 1 DVD at a time and rent an unlimited number of DVDs per month.

Two-at-a-time - $14.99 monthly
Allows you to hold 2 DVDs at a time and rent an unlimited number of DVDs per month.

Three-at-a-time - $17.99 monthly
Allows you to hold 3 DVDs at a time and rent an unlimited number of DVDs per month.

Four-at-a-time - $24.99 monthly
Allows you to hold 4 DVDs at a time and rent an unlimited number of DVDs per month.


----------



## randog (Jun 9, 2009)

Frank,

Yeah.. the original idea was to include books as well. Unfortunately logistics wouldn't allow for it.

Actually this business idea was an elaborate plan to trick my wife into exceeding all negotiated limits on book and DVD spendings  ............... KIDDING!


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 9, 2009)

Ooooo very cool! I may have to start watching TV/DVDs more often...


----------



## christiana (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this. I have communicated with them regarding the need to identify the ones that are Closed Captioned as I totally depend on that. They do plan to correct the current method and to include this notation on those having it.
Sadly there are few Christian videos that have Closed Captioning as it is costly. If and when they have 'English subtitles' I am thrilled to find them! I'm looking forward now to seeing more CC available!!
Thanks again!!


----------



## pm (Jun 9, 2009)

*Privileged Planet*

I would suggest the Privileged Planet video.


----------



## randog (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks guys... will check into privileged planet.


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 9, 2009)

If I had the resources, I would join this. What a lovely idea! I really like some of your movie picks - I Am David, in particular.

-----Added 6/9/2009 at 08:33:27 EST-----

Oh, and might I suggest "The Magic of Ordinary Days." Lovely film.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 9, 2009)

How about "The Last Sin Eater" by Michael Landon Jr.


----------



## A2JC4life (Jun 9, 2009)

Are you aiming only for videos that are specifically Reformed/Puritan teachings?

If not, I would suggest _The Exodus Revealed_, by Discovery Media Productions. It describes the Exodus, offers archaeological footage, etc. and suggests a route that is far more in keeping with Scripture than what's on those infernal maps that seem to appear in every Bible. Though it isn't theological, per se, it does have the benefit of pointing out that "what we've always been taught" isn't always right. Plus, it's just plain fascinating.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 10, 2009)

Very cool thanks for sharing the info


----------



## SarahB (Jun 10, 2009)

I need to talk to my husband first, but I would love to sign up for this. What a wonderful resource!! Thank you for posting this!
We already to Netflix and love it. It would be great to add in a reformed Christian viewpoint to what we watch


----------



## GTMOPC (Jun 10, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## gritsrus (Jun 11, 2009)

What an awesome idea! My husband signed us up at netflix a while back and I've been looking all over their site for this type of thing. I hope we can do this soon.


----------



## randog (Jun 11, 2009)

A2JC,

There are movies and documentaries as well. The idea though is that anything that makes a notable theological stance should only be solid (reformed).

So you would still find movies like Charolettes web, Pride and Prejudice; but not Left Behind or The Apocolypse.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2009)

how about an option for Canadian members?


----------



## A2JC4life (Jun 11, 2009)

randog said:


> A2JC,
> 
> There are movies and documentaries as well. The idea though is that anything that makes a notable theological stance should only be solid (reformed).
> 
> So you would still find movies like Charolettes web, Pride and Prejudice; but not Left Behind or The Apocolypse.



Gotcha!


----------

